# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  χρονιστης 555

## xarisxxx

Καλησπερα και παλι παιδια.θελω μια βοηθεια απο τους ειδικους με το 555. ξερω οτι η εξοδος του 555 (το ποδαρακι 3) δινει ταση περιπου ιση με τη ταση τροφοδοσιας. το προβλημα μου ειναι αν τα ξερω καλα οτι θα δωσει και στη εξοδο του μεχρι 200 μιλιαμπερ.εγω πως θα μπορεσω να ενισχυσω την εξοδο του μεχρι τα 500 μιλιαμπερ που εχει η 9 βολτ μπαταρια?ευχαριστω

----------


## αλπινιστης

Βαζοντας στην εξοδο ενα τρανζιστορ...

----------


## katmadas

εγω δεν καταλαβαινω αυτο:
_την εξοδο του μεχρι τα 500 μιλιαμπερ που εχει η 9 βολτ μπαταρια?_

----------


## xarisxxx

> εγω δεν καταλαβαινω αυτο:
> _την εξοδο του μεχρι τα 500 μιλιαμπερ που εχει η 9 βολτ μπαταρια?_



 γεια σου φανη. εννοω οτι θελω στην εξοδο του να δινει ρευμα 500 μιλαμπερ οσα εχει δηλαδη ηεννιαβολτη μπαταρια (πανω κατω τοσο εχει)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Χαρη, μαλλον εννοεις 500mAh. (To h κανει την διαφορα!!)

----------


## xarisxxx

> Χαρη, μαλλον εννοεις 500mAh. (To h κανει την διαφορα!!)



 ναι συγνωμη αλεξανδρε αυτο εννοω. βασικα η εννιαβολτη μπαταρια εχει περιπου 500 μιλιαμπερωρια και εγω θελω να ενισχυσω το ρευμα που θα φερει η εξοδος του 555 σε 500 μιλιαμπερωρια.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Χμμμ, Χαρη μου, θες λιγο ξεμπερδεμα.
Το 500mAh σημαινει οτι η μπαταρια μπορει να σου προσφερει 0.5 Α για μια ωρα. Ή 1Α για μιση ωρα, 2Α για 15 λεπτα, κ.ο.κ.
Το ποσο ρευμα θα τραβηξεις εξαρταται απο το φορτιο σου (και το υπολογιζεις με το νομο του ΟΗΜ).
Φανταζομαι οτι μαλλον εννοεις πως θελεις να αυξησεις τον χρονο που θα λειτουργει το φορτιο σου, με χρηση pwm (γι αυτο ρωτας για το 555). Σ' επιασα?

----------


## stefos1

βαλε ενα ρελε

----------


## FILMAN

Ρελέ + εννιάβολτη μπαταρία = κακός συνδυασμός. Εκτός αν θες να αλλάζεις (ή να φορτίζεις) κάθε μέρα την μπαταρία. Όταν έχουμε κάτι που δουλεύει με μπαταρία κοιτάμε να κάνουμε οικονομία στις καταναλώσεις, όχι σπατάλες.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ρελέ + εννιάβολτη μπαταρία = κακός συνδυασμός. Εκτός αν θες να αλλάζεις (ή να φορτίζεις) κάθε μέρα την μπαταρία. Όταν έχουμε κάτι που δουλεύει με μπαταρία κοιτάμε να κάνουμε οικονομία στις καταναλώσεις, όχι σπατάλες.



Αν φυσικά η μπαταρία ειναι επαναφορτιζόμενη. 
Εγώ θα έλεγα στον φίλο μας να βάλει καλύτερα τροφοδοτικό....

----------


## Starhosen

> Χμμμ, Χαρη μου, θες λιγο ξεμπερδεμα.
> Το 500mAh σημαινει οτι η μπαταρια μπορει να σου προσφερει 0.5 Α για μια ωρα. Ή 1Α για μιση ωρα, 2Α για 15 λεπτα, κ.ο.κ.
> Το ποσο ρευμα θα τραβηξεις εξαρταται απο το φορτιο σου (και το υπολογιζεις με το νομο του ΟΗΜ).
> Φανταζομαι οτι μαλλον εννοεις πως θελεις να αυξησεις τον χρονο που θα λειτουργει το φορτιο σου, με χρηση pwm (γι αυτο ρωτας για το 555). Σ' επιασα?



Καλησπέρα και από εμένα!
Η βασική λογική της απάντησής σου είναι σωστή, ότι δηλαδή όσο περισσότερο ρεύμα τραβάς από μαι μπαταρία, τόσο πιο λίγο θα κρατήσει αυτή!
Αλλά οι αναλογίες που έβαλες είναι πολύ "αισιόδοξες".
Η χωρητικότητα μιας μπαταρίας είναι το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει αυτή σε εκφόρτιση που διαρκεί 20 ώρες!
Συνεπώς το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει μαι μπαταρία σαν την εν λόγω (500 mAh) είναι 500 / 20 = 25 mA επί 20 ώρες.
Αυτός όμως ο υπολογισμός δεν μπορεί να μεταφερθεί αυτούσιος για οποιονδήποτε χρόνο εκφόρτισης
Γιατί τότε λογική συνέπεια αυτού θα ήταν ότι αν την φορτίσεις σε 1 λεπτό θα σου δώσει 30 Α και σε 15sec 120A  ! ! !

Το πράγμα όμως δεν πάει έτσι, η εκφόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας γίνεται με βάση μια καμπύλη εκφόρτισης για κάθε διαφορετικό φορτίο.
Έχουμε δηλαδή μια δέσμη καμπυλών εκφόρτισης που περιγράφουν την λειτουργία της.
Από αυτές τις καμπύλες βγαίνει ότι όσο πιο γρήγορα (δηλαδή με όσο πιο μεγάλο ρεύμα) προσπαθείς να εκφορτίσεις μια μπαταρία, τόσο λιγότερη χωρητικότητα εμφανίζεται να έχει αυτή!
Αυτό οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι το ρεύμα [που αποδίδει μια μπαταρία είναι "αποθηκευμένο" στις χημικές ενώσεις που την αποτελούν, για  να σου δώσει ρεύμα λοιπόν γίνονται κάποιες χημικές αντιδράσεις και αυτές έχουν έναν δικό τους ρυθμό που προχωρούν , δεν μπορείς να τις "εκβιάσεις" !  :Smile: 

Καμπύλες εκφόρτισης μπορείς να δεις εδώ: http://www.powerstream.com/9V-Alkaline-tests.htm

----------


## Papas00zas

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα!
> Η βασική λογική της απάντησής σου είναι σωστή, ότι δηλαδή όσο περισσότερο ρεύμα τραβάς από μαι μπαταρία, τόσο πιο λίγο θα κρατήσει αυτή!
> Αλλά οι αναλογίες που έβαλες είναι πολύ "αισιόδοξες".
> Η χωρητικότητα μιας μπαταρίας είναι το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει αυτή σε εκφόρτιση που διαρκεί 20 ώρες!
> Συνεπώς το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει μαι μπαταρία σαν την εν λόγω (500 mAh) είναι 500 / 20 = 25 mA επί 20 ώρες.
> Αυτός όμως ο υπολογισμός δεν μπορεί να μεταφερθεί αυτούσιος για οποιονδήποτε χρόνο εκφόρτισης
> Γιατί τότε λογική συνέπεια αυτού θα ήταν ότι αν την φορτίσεις σε 1 λεπτό θα σου δώσει 30 Α και σε 15sec 120A  ! ! !
> 
> Το πράγμα όμως δεν πάει έτσι, η εκφόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας γίνεται με βάση μια καμπύλη εκφόρτισης για κάθε διαφορετικό φορτίο.
> ...



Ακριβώς. ΑΥΤΟΣ είναι κι ο λόγος που οι μπαταρίες των αυτοκινήτων το χειμώνα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις δεν ξεκινουν το όχημα.

----------

